# Benefit Poker Run Crosby Tx!!!



## 2ltl2lt (Jul 12, 2009)

We are putting together our 2nd annual Benefit Poker Run at Outlaws ATV Park in Crosby Tx on August 22 2009!!!! I will be giving away ALOT of ATV accesories that have been donated by some great companies in the ATV industry and on top of that, ther will be a $500.00 CASH POT 80/20 split to the best hand and worst hand!!!! 
You can check out alot of the details about the ride on our website and if you would like to help or have any questions shoot me an e-mail and I will get back to you!!

www.teamswampass.com
[email protected]


----------

